# Ke-USB24A (virtual COM over USB)



## Slesarev (Mar 13, 2009)

I've ADC Ke-USB24A with USB-interface, that provides virtual COM interface. There is linux driver for it (it's included into their stable kernel) - 
	
	



```
cdc_acm
```
 (Also, there is MS Windows driver, but I don`t know whether it works...)

How can I use this device?


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2009)

Possibly supported via the uplcom(4) or uftdi(4) drivers.  It would be helpful if you pasted the device IDs that FreeBSD sees when the device is inserted.


----------



## Mitrandir (Sep 3, 2010)

For Linux and Knoppix this is:

`/sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x04D8 product=0x000A`
in devices view: Driver=cdc_acm
in /dev find device: ttyACMx

That's it!


But what to do in FreeBSD with uplcom(4) or uftdi(4)?


----------

